# Tintern Express 50km - Saturday 25th June 2022 - Bristol



## Oliveriles (5 Jun 2022)

Event : Tintern Express 50km
Event date/s: Saturday 25th June, 10am
Event location: Severn View Services, Aust, Bristol
Cost of entry: £8 plus £3 (Insurance) for non-members

SIGN UP HERE - https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9480

Non-Audax Members are very welcome.

Back for 2022 a 57k Severn Bridge Series BRONZE GRIMPEUR AAA rated event. (New Start Location and new Lane section after Hewelsfield)

Free finishers' Patch for all riders.






Starting from Severn View Services, AUST - FREE PARKING LOCALLY.


A quick spin into Wales, crossing the Old Severn Bridge before you start the first of two climbs. A picturesque descent into Tintern follows. Along the River Wye with a few coffee-stop options & then climb to Hewelsfield. As you head back to Chepstow you'll see views of the River Severn & Chepstow Castle. Finally back over the Old Severn Bridge and a short climb home.

With its 931m of climbing the route packs a mini punch.

Mostly quiet lanes and B-roads with easy navigation.

Event Medal available for purchase £4.00





GPS File - https://www.plotaroute.com/route/1892541?units=km

Entry on the Line (EOL) possible - £3 surcharge, payment by card or cash.

See my other events at www.sbraudax.com


----------

